# Knife kitchen chef , s-Grind, San Mai vanadis 10



## Petr (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello to everyone who looked into my topic. I want to show you one of my recent works. Knife kitchen chef . Blade, s-Grind, San Mai vanadis 10 Hrc 64 , 250 mm / 48 mm / 3.2 mm . The Nickel silver bolster. The handle of snakewood.


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Feb 28, 2020)

looks very nice


----------

